# Unsolicited phone call



## ChuckCNE (Apr 13, 2022)

I received a call from TFC (Trade Financial Corporation) claiming that there is a “legal filing” regarding deceptive sales practices against HGVC. They want me to attend an in person meeting to hear details. I’d appreciate any information about this?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 13, 2022)

It's a scam; at that meeting, they will attempt to separate you from your money.  

Pretty much every unsolicited phone call regarding timeshares is likely a scam of some sort.

Even the name of this organization sounds like a scam; why did they select a name that could be easily confused with a real federal agency, the FTC?.


----------



## Janann (Apr 13, 2022)

Scam.  My best guess is that they will try to collect a fee to join the "lawsuit" that doesn't exist.


----------



## ChuckCNE (Apr 13, 2022)

Thanks for the quick responses, these confirm my gut feeling of a scam. I contacted HGVC with this information and will share their response when I get one.

Here is the body of the email TFC sent me:
I'm writing to confirm your meeting time that you made over the phone.

It is suggested you bring all parties that are on your deed in order to get the information for all parties involved. Any documents you may have such as; deed, maintenance fee bill, etc… may also be helpful.

If for any reason you need to change your reservation, please call 469-248-6698 as seating is extremely limited. We look forward to meeting with you.


 April Hinkle

Coordinator
TFC
M: 469.248.6698


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2022)

If you own a HGV week, chances are you can get rid of the timeshare pretty easy (depending on what you own). As long as you have no outstanding loan, paying someone to get out of it or sue HGV is a pure waste of money and a scam.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2022)

It's definitely a scam.  No person who calls you really wants to help.


----------



## RonB (Apr 13, 2022)

Sorry folks - I picked up the wrong company.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2022)

RonB said:


> From the BBB:
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/irvine/profile/mortgage-broker/etrade-financial-corp-1126-35001427


I don't think this is even the same company.


----------



## ChuckCNE (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks for all the responses. This is my first contact with TUG and its' been enlightening to browse the site.
I'm not attending any meeting thanks to your input. We've been satisfied with our ownership with HGVC for the 7 years we've been with them.

HGVC did respond to me directly, here's the content of that email which is also reassuring:

Thank you for reaching out regarding the suspicious call you received from TFC.
Although your email is the first I have heard of TFC, their tactic is not new. There are a number of unscrupulous operators seeking upfront fees from timeshare owners based on false claims and illusory services.

A common scam is for a caller to attempt to use scare tactics to try and convince you that they you should hire them to help you get out of your timeshare. These scare tactics often include claims that maintenance fees will increase substantially, that other owners are unhappy, etc. but in this case it would seem the scare tactic would be what appears to be a false claim about a "legal filing" regarding deceptive trade practices.

The caller then invites you to a meeting or dinner event, often at a hotel or restaurant. At the meeting, the customer is asked to pay a large upfront fee (often in the thousands of dollars) with the promise to transfer the timeshare out of the owner’s name. Sometimes they promise a money back guarantee.

Typically, if an owner subscribes or enrolls in this type of program, they are directed to stop making any maintenance fee or loan payments. Often this results in the owner going into foreclosure - which the owner could do without paying an upfront fee to a third party.  In other situations they end up still owning their existing timeshare but in lock-out status (meaning they can't use it), but the money back guarantee is typically never honored.  And, in some cases the owner is unknowingly enrolled in an entirely new travel program on top of their existing timeshare.

Although we would caution you against these type of scams, the most important detail is to avoid paying an upfront fees. Fees for legitimate services are generally provided after the service is performed.

Below are a few links with additional information that may also be of interest.  The first link appears to be related to TFC, while others are regarding exit scams in general:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/a...-agent-for-getting-out-of-a-timeshare.318151/

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/o...ort-timeshare-exit-scams.335042/#post-2747340

https://www.kiplinger.com/article/retirement/t048-c000-s004-don-t-fall-for-timeshare-exit-scams.html

https://responsibleexit.com/news-and-alerts/
Thank you again for reaching out and I hope this information is helpful.


----------

